# brooke hines



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

lake has been closed since Dec1st. Opening Feb 1. Anyone going????any hints??


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have heard that there are huge Bass in that lake I would like to go check it out one of these weekends


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

where is this lake?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

its in alabama. yes there are double digit bass in there. if you go now through march you will see the guys in jon boats way up on perches site fishing for the big ones. the shallows will look like someone bounced a cannon ball all over the place. lots of little bastards though...and they want you to keep aas many of those as you can catch. i will be going soon  you have to pay a few bucks to fish and a few bucks to launch your boat, or you can rent a boat and trolling motor. the gate opens at 630


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

i LOVE that place. I will be making a trip in the next couple of weeks for sure. With the very mild winter we have had i expect them to be bedding very soon there. I hope i can land a pig there this year. Best public lake around here by a mile.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

went today opening day. You may or may not believe me, but you can check Sams records. I fished from 8 till 3, 7 hours, by myself. I caught 75 bass, weighed in 66 weighing 55 pounds. yeah there are too many 11 inch bass, but I helped clean them out today. Next closest boats to me was 40 and 30 with 2 guys in the boat. 15 was next with one guy. I do believe I put a wuppin on them. That is one and a half 5 gallon buckets of bass. tried to catch one around 10 pounds on bed already but she would not bite.
That is almost a one pound average, my biggest was 3 pounds. 
That is a fish every 6 minutes on average. I probably wont be able to find a parking spot by saturday..


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd say you whooped um! I've never heard of this place.Where about is it in Alabama if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> I'd say you whooped um! I've never heard of this place.Where about is it in Alabama if you don't mind me asking?


It is east of Brewton and just north of the AL/FL state line. On the western edge of the Conecuh Nat. Forest. I tried to post a Google map but no luck sorry.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

ok thanks neo


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah man those little 11 inchers are so thick you could walk on them lol. i remember post spawn last year it was nuts


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

were you using shinners?


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

where in alabama? im in seminole al


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

it is Wing Alabama, about 15 mins north of Hurricane Lakes


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

No I use a shad rap sr5. the small fish love it. If you want big fish take the biggest minnows you can buy. Print a toppo map of the lake. I am sure you will see 5 or 6 great spots to just anchor and get the big ones. I saw one guy anchored 30 feet from the ramp catching some 3 to 5 pounders. You can only keep one over 20 inches. They know how to grow bigens.
If you like to worm fish use a 10 inch worm.


----------



## jmac (Oct 14, 2007)

*Lake name and location*

I have heard of a good lake just across the state line but don't know the name or location other than Wing Al. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

jmac Brook hines is in Wing and just acrossed the state line. Do you know how to get to Hurricane lake? if so instead of turning off of the Hwy just keep trucking north. You will cross the state line and there will be a sign on the right showing you where to turn down a dirt road,follow the road until it splits,take the left at the split and go about 1/4 mile. There will be a paved road on the right. Take that paved road and BINGO! your in for some good fishing.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

By far and away my favorite place to fish until may or june when it becomes a hot bathtub.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Heading up there in the morning for the first time. Hopefully the weather holds off and we catch a mess of fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you run a gas motor on the lake or do you have to run a trolling motor? How much does it cost for the Al. fishin lisc and can you get it there at the lake if needed?


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Trolling motor only. Out of state license is about $67.00. They will help you buy one by phone but I would suggest to buy it on line. You can print it right away. I am always legal but have never had my license checked. $3. launch fee and $3 permit. they also rent complete boat packages for about $16..


----------

